# Smallest mATX case



## warhammer23 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi. 
I'm experimenting with this build.
Basically i'm trying to find the smallest case that will fit everything that i have.
I really like the Corsair 350D or the Fractal Mini R2 - but i want even smaller.

Mobo: Asus Maximus Gene V Z77 - *244 mm x 244 mm* - mATX
PSU:    Seasonic X-1250 W  - *190 mm long*
CPU cooler: Thermalight 120 Extreme - *160.5 mm tall*
1x HDD, 1 x SSD
2x MSI GTX 760 TwinFrozer - *260 mm long*

The only case so far that i have found that will fit everything (on the limit) is the *Bitfenix Prodigy M*
99 % chances that the first video will hit my psu - maybe it will fit on the limit but big chances i will end up with only 1 video card, from slot 2.
And i don't want to sell/change anything.
My only point of reference with a big psu so far is from these pictures attached - his psu is 180 mm and has the same video length 260 mm - what do you think, will it fit my 190 and 260 combo ?

-----------------

Today i've see this being launched - Thermaltake SD1

http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002291
With this i need to get a 90 mm cooler for the cpu. Maybe.

Any other cases in mind ?
Thank you.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2014)

Shameless advertising of the ---> Aerocool Dead Silence <---


----------



## warhammer23 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes nice one but it will not accept my psu - 160 mm vs 190 mm and i don't think the hdd case is removable.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2014)

warhammer23 said:


> i don't think the hdd case is removable.



Mine can be removed. It also has a hidden cage at the rear left for 2.5" drives.


----------



## warhammer23 (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh nice , then it's back on the list. Thanks.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2014)

How about the Silverstone Sugo SG09 or SG10 (supports the 1000w Silverstone Strider psu)

Here's the SG09B
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163222


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> How about the Silverstone Sugo SG09 or SG10 (supports the 1000w Silverstone Strider psu)
> 
> Here's the SG09B
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163222



+1, I own an SG08 and they have some pretty good cooling potential with the Silverstone penetrator fans. Mind you, mine is currently gathering dust.


----------



## warhammer23 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes, almost the same design as the bitfenix the psu in the fornt but that particular psu from them is 160 mm long - the 1000w Strider.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000...ilver-88-eff-eps-12v-1-x135mm-fan-atx-v23-psu



I also like the Tj08 - moves the psu up but i don't know if it accepts mine - the tunnel is curbed at the end,from the pic it looks promising but i didn't find anyone with long psu in the tj08.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2014)

warhammer23 said:


> Yes, almost the same design as the bitfenix the psu in the fornt but that particular psu from them is 160 mm long - the 1000w Strider.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000...ilver-88-eff-eps-12v-1-x135mm-fan-atx-v23-psu
> 
> ...


 
TJ08 supports up to 180mm PSU length.

Source


----------



## warhammer23 (Feb 11, 2014)

Good to hear then.
So TJ08 and Aerocool so fan. Nice.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 11, 2014)

Maybe something like this:
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mini-itx-elite-series/elite130/
it says:
VGA card length: 343mm / 13.5 inch
CPU cooler height: 65mm / 2.5 inch
PSU length:
180mm/ 7.1 inch (w/ less cable management)
142mm / 5.6 inch (w/ full cable management)


----------



## warhammer23 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes, but it is mITX


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Yes, but it is mITX


Whoops sorry I misread the title.

It might not be the smallest but it should fit your needs about the 190mm PSU and 260mm GPU
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-a04/
 VGA Card length: 370mm 
PSU length: 220mm 
CPU cooler height:140mm
but then again the Fractal design core 1000 is smaller and cheaper than this.


----------



## warhammer23 (Feb 11, 2014)

No problem.


----------



## Vario (Feb 12, 2014)

Coolermaster N200
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mini-tower/n200/

202 x 378 x 445 mm / 7.9 x 14.9 x 17.5 inch

Interior view:


----------



## dom99 (Feb 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> +1, I own an SG08 and they have some pretty good cooling potential with the Silverstone penetrator fans. Mind you, mine is currently gathering dust.


I recommend the Sugo SG10. I own one and think its fantastic, and very compact (I posted some pics of it a while back here (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1017#post-3022493)


----------



## Arjai (Feb 14, 2014)

warhammer23 said:


> My only point of reference with a big psu so far is from these pictures attached - his psu is 180 mm and has the same video length 260 mm - what do you think, will it fit my 190 and 260 combo ?
> 
> -----------------


No


----------



## Arjai (Feb 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Shameless advertising of the ---> Aerocool Dead Silence <---


http://www.aerocool.us/ds/ds_black.html


----------



## Arjai (Feb 14, 2014)

Sell the Seasonic 1250 and get this, 160 mm Enermax 650W
Even with an i7 at 95% Overclocked plus your 2 GPU's and a USB3 external 1TB and your 2 drives plus keyboard and monitor and 6 120mm fans...540W total.

This 650w 80+gold is small enough for the Aerocool, cool, and is powerful enough for your combination +
http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=1&lv1=58&no=187

or this Corsair:
http://www.corsair.com/en/power-sup...lus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu.html

or this CM:
http://www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/enthusiast-silent-pro-gold/silent-pro-gold-700w/

Even SeaSonic...650-750-850 are all 160's
http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_KM3_650-750-850.htm


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> How about the Silverstone Sugo SG09 or SG10 (supports the 1000w Silverstone Strider psu)
> 
> Here's the SG09B
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163222



i was about to write for the Sugo SG09B as i have one and it's a real pretty small µATX case my other µATX build is in a Antec NSK3480 and the SG09B is even smaller and not even longer ... the PSU positioning is near perfect for those, who like me, don't find the front bezel of the SG09B ugly (i totaly love it!)

pro: tidy and neat plus the combo 120/80/80 or 120/90/90 fans on the gpu zone

here some pics with my previous rig in it.
   

ofc the design is super special and you need a slot in slim ODD (if you really need one ...) the PSU can be seen in the fron opening but its only due to the flash of my camera.
  
the AP181 180mm on the top has a speed regulator (2 position Low/High) noisy in high if the room is silent (AKA: not gaming or listening to music) but mostly quiet in low.

for the PSU as Norton said : it handle the Strider 1000W and my Katana 4 in 92mm feel small
i also mounted a Scythe Gran Kama Cross in it with no problems so i think a 140mm tower will fit too
  

for the HDD/SSD pattern 2x3.5" is plenty (i have 2 500GB but with bigger size it is enough) and 4x2.5" i only use 1 120gb SSD in that place and my 3rd 3.5" is in a external enclosure but i could find some SATA3 7200 2.5" or even a Velociraptor and remove the icepak
still it has enough place to qualify and the slot are on the back of the mobo tray so no hindrance on the GPU length, worth mentioning the HDD zone benefit from the airflow of the top AP181 .


----------



## Lampogriz (Sep 18, 2014)

Try Jonsbo U3


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 18, 2014)

Lampogriz said:


> Try Jonsbo U3


oh it's the cooltek OEM?

oh yes indeed
http://www.cooltek.de/en/powered-by-jonsbo/u-series/92/u3


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 18, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i was about to write for the Sugo SG09B as i have one and it's a real pretty small µATX case my other µATX build is in a Antec NSK3480 and the SG09B is even smaller and not even longer ... the PSU positioning is near perfect for those, who like me, don't find the front bezel of the SG09B ugly (i totaly love it!)
> 
> pro: tidy and neat plus the combo 120/80/80 or 120/90/90 fans on the gpu zone
> 
> ...


Also if some people find the SG09 ugly with its front bezel (which tbh I do), there is always the SG10 as dom99 said. I bought one for my old man's HTPC. I needed something that wasn't very deep but could still hold mATX mobos and a long video card (pretty much cut out most of the proper HTPC cases unless you're willing to spend hundreds of dollars).


----------

